# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продам steam аккаунт.

## Palach100

Продам steam аккаунт за 100 WMR.
Skype: xezer-171

----------


## dastin

что на нём?

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Собственно продам steam аккаунт с такими играми:

Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike condition zero
Rikoshet
Deathmatch

И еще одна, не помню ее название...

Цена 12грн.

----------


## irishka80

И зачем он нужен, каждый может себе новый сделать.

----------

